# July 4th Fireworks - Washington, DC



## Msteelio91 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey all, I haven't been active much at all lately due to school/work but I'm still around!

Currently planning an outing on July 4th to see the fireworks over the National Mall in Washington, DC. 

If anyone is interested in meeting up, let me know here. I'll be at the Iwo Jima Memorial across the river in Virginia. Hoping to be able to capture the fireworks along with the Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument, and Capitol all in one frame. 

Just got myself a new tripod and Tamron 70-300 that I plan to exercise at the show!


----------



## JoeW (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a great place to shoot.  You can sometimes get reflections of the fireworks in the Potomac (at least I did once 20 years ago).  Another good place to set up is next to the OAS on the North side of the Mall.  Also, something that will probably be VERY cool is the class front of the US Institute for Peace...I'm guessing it will get firework reflects on all of that glass.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome l have to check that out. I with the spots weren't so far from eachother I'd try and hit both. Really no way considering the way the traffic will be. 


Definitely hoping for some nice reflections in the water!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll be on Sexy Back... look for me on the river


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow, good luck guys. Have fun, stay safe!
Braineak, I can follow your boat on MarineTraffic.com from up here on Cape Cod!
(If you have a transponder or AIS on)


----------



## Braineack (Jul 2, 2015)

There will be booze on board, not sure about a transponder


----------



## Braineack (Jul 4, 2015)

Well be under the memorial bridge soon, you can't miss us...

using tapatalk.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 4, 2015)

Have fun, should be great!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 4, 2015)

Right in front of you guys 

using tapatalk.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Right in front of you guys
> 
> using tapatalk.



How was the show for you? Had a ton of smoke/mist obscuring my view after the first few "volleys". Cleared up a bit toward the end but from what I hear the best view was near the north east side.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks thread DC 4th of July Fireworks Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2015)

Had a blast on the Potomac...Ba Dum Chee. Photography Forum

using tapatalk.


----------

